# another old compound



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

now this is!!, a trick question what is this? (i have the answer).


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

is it a recurve that was converted into a compound using H.W. Allen's conversion kit? i just did a report on him and that looks like a few of the conversions.


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks like the one hanging on my wall.


----------



## speedster (Dec 14, 2007)

I am guessing. Late 70s, no brackets, split limb, 4wheeler, PSE limbs on Allen wooden riser?????


----------



## speedster (Dec 14, 2007)

I forgot it is a lefty too!!!


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*old compound*

ok its a left hand,with brackets,and split limbs, its one of the first ones sent to dealers, now!! is it an (allen or jennings)? (i wish i had it!).


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

TWO SWITCHBACKS said:


> ok its a left hand,with brackets,and split limbs, its one of the first ones sent to dealers, now!! is it an (allen or jennings)? (i wish i had it!).


jennings


----------



## Predator500 (Aug 18, 2008)

*hmmm*

Based on the limb fastner bolts, Id say a Jennings vs an Allen ?


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

wow, that's a blast from the past...check out this page for some from a similar vintage 

http://www.archeryguy.com/Bowcollection.htm


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Now thats a sweet collection:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

Very nice collection :teeth:


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

okay TWOSWITCHBACKS, you are killing me, post up your answer!

it looks to me like an Allen by the bolts at the riser, but a Jennings by the cables and limb wheels...a hybrid maybe? lots of experiments back then.

just want to know, cheers


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

allens compound design,(patents applied for) with tom jennings improuvments, allen came out with his first wood laminated compound in 1967.as i showed allens first ad in may 1967, jennings started to sell his version in 1968. also in 1968 allens first all glass limb compounds were offered.


----------

